# trouble breathing



## dlpeterson (Oct 15, 2012)

Came home from work and noticed that one of my buff orphington is having trouble breathing and is gasping with her mouth open. (I'm in WNY area)I need to know if I should separate her, the rest of the flock looks great. I would also like to get info on possible treatment/mediations to ease her breathing.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Separate her asap. Put her in a stress free place. Are her nostrils cloggy with secretions? When mine was gasping, it was because of sour crop. Hopefully someone with more knowledge as to what to do will bump on here shortly.


----------



## dlpeterson (Oct 15, 2012)

just separated her to another section of the barn. she's very active this time, no secretions and color still looks ok. She sound like she is wheezing during both inhalation and exhaltion with her mouth open than gasping. Crop is small on inspection.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Maybe try some VetRx if you have any. Its to treat respiratory problems and its made from natural stuff. I've also used duramycin 10 when I've suspected illness. Both available at local feedmills off the shelf in my area (michigan). Glad she has perked up and being active. Good sign.


----------



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Sounds like to me she may have a bronchial infection or possibly mycroplasma which is very contagioius. I would segregate her if she is bad again.

I used a antibiotic called Tylan and it seemed to help alot. Unfortunately one died but the rest although not a 100% are still laying and are very active. Has she been sneezing?


----------

